# IH 284 Leaks Oil from Shift Lever



## JerryCarter (Apr 23, 2013)

I bought myself an International Harvester 284 as a project. So far I've done the little bits like replace some really dry-rot fuel lines. Next I'm tackling oil leaks as time permits. They are minor so I took it out and tried to bush hog my field tonight. I ran it in First, high range, and after about 10 or 12 min, I look down and notice oil has covered the base of the shift lever and a good portion of that area of the frame.

This is my first farm tractor - always had MTD or similar, have a nice riding Husquevarna with a 54" deck but the field demands power and bigger size deck, hence a big justification to the wife to get the IH. 

So I have two questions if I may impose upon the experience and expertise represented in this forums membership.

1. Running the PTO in High range a bad idea? Should I do 4th low instead?

2. Suggestions for what I might find when I take the shift lever apart? Also any recommended proper procedure for such would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for any and all advice. 

JC


----------



## JerryCarter (Apr 23, 2013)

So, short answer, don't run the old Ih 284 in high range with the PTO engaged. The gear box heats up quite a bit and there you go, oil out the shift lever. I have been mowing in 4th low and it moves along tolerably fast to get the job done without any oil coming out.


----------

